# Help on Eastern Rosella



## dmallia (Jul 10, 2011)

I will be buying a pair of Eastern Rosellas( in the picture bellow ) but before buying I would like some tips and help. I know that they want toys but what kind of toys do they want?(ladders, swings etc.). What kind of diet/food is appropriate to them?

Thanks before hand.


----------



## pet playpens (Jul 26, 2011)

Good luck with your pair of Eastern Rosellas. I live in Australia and have these beautiful birds wild in my backyard. I love sitting outside with a cup of tea watching them. Are you planning on keeping them in an avairy at least 6 feet long so they can fly a bit? If you are they don't need toys but love branches of various thicknesses to perch on and some fresh branches with leaves on them if you can.. They love to chew so you would need to have them in a metal cage and replace the branches as needed.
As for their diet they will need a seed mix with big and small seeds. If you can get meal worms, a few of these each day would be great as they like live insects/larvae. fresh corn on the cob is also good. Other fresh fruit would be great to add to their diet. 
I have bred other types of Australian native parrots and it was a great eperience.


----------



## Tinder (Jul 8, 2011)

I have one. See post here:

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/189515-got-myself-new-friend.html

I started off on pet forums in the cat section (my previous posts show why) hence posting it there first.

I've only had my Joey a week & am totally new to birdkeeping so am here to learn as you are  I've had to give myself a crash course on birds and rosellas in particular in just a few days & know i still have lots of learn. I know rosellas are not the easiest bird to start off with (far from it) but really want to do the best i can by him. His previous home was not the best to say the least. Joey is in a large parrot cage, not an aviary, but he does come out of his cage a couple of times a day & fly around for a while before perching & watching the comings & goings for an hour or two.

Look forward to hearing more about your beauties and comparing notes!


----------

